# Christmas colors disguise gliding lizards in the rainforest



## News Bot (Dec 25, 2014)

By mimicking the red and green colors of falling leaves, Bornean lizards avoid falling prey to birds whilst gliding, new research has found.






*Published On:* 25-Dec-14 01:31 AM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Once again, thanks for the info


----------

